# Canning previously frozen Salmon



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

My MIL just gave us a whole bunch of frozen Coho Salmon that FIL caught (don't know if he knows she gave us his fish). She also gave us 6 pints of his canned Salmon, I sure wish HE would give us some Sturgeon. 
I'm wanting to can it up since we seldom eat Salmon and don't want it getting lost in the frozen wasteland.
I've 'heard' that frozen Salmon has to have the skin removed before canning.

Is that true?

My instructions say to soak in brine 1 hour then drain for 10 mins. then pack in jars and process 100 mins. at 10 lbs.

I'm just stuck on the skin thing.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

BTW, the canned Salmon she gave us was canned fresh.


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

I prefer to can my salmon without the skin.I do not brine either. 1 tsp white vinegar, 1/2 tsp salt and thats it. I have used both fresh and frozen this way.Try smoking the salmon for 1/2 - 1 hour and then canning, it makes wonderfull salmon pattys. You can also add a tbs. of diced jalapenos to the bottom and mix the finnished pint, minus liquid to a block of softend cream chees ( I love this with crackers ). It makes a wonderfull dip.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmmm. I have loads of Jalapenos in the freezer.
We have a smoker stashed somewhere...that would be fun and give us more variety.

Thanks!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

If canning with the skin on, place skin side of fish next to the glass.


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

I normally remove the skin when it has been frozen. But it doesn't harm anything and is actually easier to remove after it has been canned. We give alot of canned salmon as gifts so we remove the skin for presentation. We also can ours with jalapeno peppers. I like to drain it and use it for dip with sourcream and salsa added.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm so busy during the salmon run, catching, smoking, drying that I don't have time to do the canning right away. If it's packaged well so there's no freezer burn, it'll can up just fine. I do take the skin off tho. It's not really hard if you have a good sharp filet knife and a little patience. With a little practice it's a snap. 

The very best receipe for canning salmon (other than smoking, of course) is the following from my favorite Alaska cookbook. Add a couple tablespoons to each pint jar and don't open it for at least a month, it gets better with time. Yummy enough to eat right out of the jar. Just throw it all in a pot, heat to boiling and add to your jars before processing. I never can my salmon without it. 

1 pint ketchup
1/2 pint oil (any good salad oil will work, I use rice oil)
1 heaping tablespoon salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1/2 cup cider vinegar
10 large, fresh, crushed garlic cloves


----------



## Susie (Sep 25, 2008)

How long do you process pints? Were a little over 6,000 feet.


----------

